# JBL 3677 vs Klipsch KL-650 THX



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

Which should I go with for my LCR?

I've got a dedicated room for a HT, which is just under 3000 cubic sq feet. Planning to run off of my Denon 3312 due to their sensitivity, but may eventually try a 3-channel amp.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bokeh said:


> Which should I go with for my LCR?
> 
> I've got a dedicated room for a HT, which is just under 3000 cubic sq feet. Planning to run off of my Denon 3312 due to their sensitivity, but may eventually try a 3-channel amp.


I like your style. As you know, both are relatively similar. I would personally skew more towards the JBL, but I could easily be convinced otherwise. 3312 should be solid for either. It will cost some money to find a subwoofer that meshes perfectly with the JBL's with it having a 15" radiator. Were you going to use the KW-120 if doing the Klipsch? If not, same applies.


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> I like your style. As you know, both are relatively similar. I would personally skew more towards the JBL, but I could easily be convinced otherwise. 3312 should be solid for either. It will cost some money to find a subwoofer that meshes perfectly with the JBL's with it having a 15" radiator. Were you going to use the KW-120 if doing the Klipsch? If not, same applies.


Thank you for chiming in. I was considering going with two CHT SS 18.2 for a total of four 18" drivers, but may bump up to four 18.2 if I'm convinced there is a substantial performance jump for the cost...and if I can sneak the extra two past my wife


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bokeh said:


> Thank you for chiming in. I was considering going with two CHT SS 18.2 for a total of four 18" drivers, but may bump up to four 18.2 if I'm convinced there is a substantial performance jump for the cost...and if I can sneak the extra two past my wife


I have a sneaking suspicion that you are going to have a pretty sick HT... You do know that a Bose WaveRadio offers "equivalent" sound in a very form friendly package? Don't Ya? If not able to handle the crescendo of the Bose, the CHT's are an excellent choice. I really do look forward to reading about your build.


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that you are going to have a pretty sick HT... You do know that a Bose WaveRadio offers "equivalent" sound in a very form friendly package? Don't Ya? If not able to handle the crescendo of the Bose, the CHT's are an excellent choice. I really do look forward to reading about your build.


In our house, we refer to them as 'Those-that-we-don't-speak-of.' We're just not worthy. We even avoid the entire wing of the mall where their store is. So much temptation, I tell you.

I think the Klipsch might be out of the running. I feel like I'm going to be sitting there wondering what I might be missing for not trying true commercial speakers. Now I'm comparing the 3677 and the 3722N.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bokeh said:


> In our house, we refer to them as 'Those-that-we-don't-speak-of.' We're just not worthy. We even avoid the entire wing of the mall where their store is. So much temptation, I tell you.
> 
> I think the Klipsch might be out of the running. I feel like I'm going to be sitting there wondering what I might be missing for not trying true commercial speakers. Now I'm comparing the 3677 and the 3722N.


There ain't no replacement for displacement.... And again, I really do like your style.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

What's the difference (besides looks) of the 3722 and 4722? Quick Google puts them at similar price points ... I'd LOVE to do full screen arrays like those 

Scott


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

skeeter99 said:


> What's the difference (besides looks) of the 3722 and 4722? Quick Google puts them at similar price points ... I'd LOVE to do full screen arrays like those
> 
> Scott


The 3722N (N for passive) is rated at 400W and 4722N is 600W, and about $400 difference in price.

The other info I keep running across is how wide either model will have to be placed due to their huge dispersion. So for me, if I have a screen that is about 13' wide, I don't know how great they will sound if all three are 'squeezed' behind the AT screen. Wish I could audition them instead having to buy and test.


----------

